# Busco Beach Ride Labor Day Weekend Saturday



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

just like the title says guys were going to have a pretty big group going to busco to ride on labor day weekend i think its the 1st weekend in sept. lmk if your going to be around maybe we can get a big group together and ride all day and night or something lmk thanks guyz:rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm game. Prob be down there that weekend anyway, and I should have the Prairie up and running by then so hopefully I'll get to ride her for a while.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i will try if im not working


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

kool deal fellas yall let me know the more the better tho to ride lol


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

yall know that lol


----------

